# I am BACK. Been Missing in Actions



## Emac44 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry but have been unabled to contribute to the forum. Been extremely busy with home matters since November last year also combined with matters at work. I wish also to offer my apology to Charles if he thought during the US Federal Election I was being over bearing of my opinion on the US Federal Election with my view on John McCain during the first debate. Charles take my word for it. I saw the debates as such and stated my opinion. If you found my opinions offensive that wasn't my intention and I appoligise for any offense you may have felt caused by myself


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome back Emac!


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you FBJ


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome back Emac! How's the family, mate.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 11, 2009)

Matt the family is fine thanks. Just got really busy over Christmas and to the lead up to it. Got into a Political Debate with Conservatives in Yahoo as well and felt I didn't have much to contribute to this forum and needed a bit of a break.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2009)

No worries. Us conservatives still luvs you dumbass liberals dispite your emotional shortcomings.  Welcome back my friend.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome back mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome home.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2009)

Can NEVER be too liberal...! Welcome back Emac, good to see you again!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Emac!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Emac...welcome back, hope all is well mate!


----------



## rochie (Feb 12, 2009)

welcome back Emac


----------



## seesul (Feb 12, 2009)

Good to have ya back Emac!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2009)

Glad you're back. No offense taken.... the election is over. I sure wish
some other forum members would realize that. They continue to bitch...

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome back emac.


----------



## badbear (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome back emac.BB


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 12, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> No worries. Us conservatives still luvs you dumbass liberals dispite your emotional shortcomings.  Welcome back my friend.



Matt I am not an US liberal in your sense But am a Conservative MYSELF Mate. When I said I was talking to other Conservatives I meant US Conservatives like myself in Yahoo Chat. I am a Sir Robert Menzies Liberal which is an ultra Conservative here in Australia. Hell Mate I have only been back 1 day and you lump me in with Nit Wits from the Left. Thanks mate just what I really needed

By the way Charles thanks for your note of friendship. We can agree to disagree. However I still am not sure about Barack Obama as your President. Put it this way Charles I respect the Office of the President of the United States of America but not Obama as I disagree with his foriegn policies regarding International Terrorism etc. But I will say no more about it in this forum page as it is not a Political Based forum or thread


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome back my friend!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome back Emac!


----------

